# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  شبکه کردن دو کامپیوتر و استفاده از اینترنت

## shahram.

بنده مودم 4 پورته meganet  رو خریدم و میخوام با استفاده از اون بین 2 سیستم اینترنت رو به اشتراک بزارم تا هردو به اینترنت دسترسی داشته باشن
در ضمن از شبکه کردن چیز زیادی نمی دونم.
لطفاً بنده رو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## siavashman

برای این کار مودم خودت رو به تلفن که قابلیت ADSL داره وصل کن.

پشتش 4 تا جای خالی LAN داره. هر کامپیوتری رو با کابل کراس (شبکه) که حداقل یکی درون خود جعبه مودم هست وصل کن.

در این حالت چراغ اینترنت مودم خاموشه.

مطابق دفترچه راهنمای مودم از طریق وارد شدن به 192.168.1.1 از مرورگر وب عمل کن.

چراغ اینترنت مودم که روشن شد حالشو ببر!
--------------------
در ضمن IP ها رو هم بر روی automatic قرار بده و LAN هم Enable کن قبل از همه چی
--------------------
در ضمن مودم فقط LinkSys. هر مارکی غیر این مارک نه قدرت و سرعت این مارک رو داره نه استطاعت رقابت با این مارک رو!

----------

